# All Things Lord Tensai



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

The theme of Lord Tensai is pretty cool in my opinion. Anyone on this forum who speaks Japanese and can post the English translation from the lyrics of Lord Tensai's theme?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*

i dont really like anything about his character. he just looks like a clown imo


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*



PowerandGlory said:


> i dont really like anything about his character. he just looks like a clown imo


well abit better than before, atlease the back hair is gone.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*

I liked the promo theme, but not the one he is using now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*

I like it. The Shredder costume is too gimmicky and needs to go, though. It'd be interesting if anybody did know what the guy was saying on his entrance theme, but I have a feeling it's just the markings on his head, when Cole was talking about what they mean, things like "Beware of Tensai" or whatever. I don't think it's anything too deep.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*



PowerandGlory said:


> i dont really like anything about his character. he just looks like a clown imo



and then people here complain the attire nowadays is to generic?funny anyways i think the theme is baddass the theme used in his first promo was just full of win doh his character is pretty kool its diffrent to say the least those who dont like it can just watch the other countless generic bores


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*

I mark for TENSAI ICHIBAN!

But that is it. The shredder costume needs to go.


----------



## polley (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*

The Lyric is from famous lines of japanese samurai drama.

Hikae-O-row!
show your respect!

Zu-ga-takai!
Bow down!

Shizumare!
Be quiet !

Omae-tachi-ga kantan-ni oai-dekiru-yohna hito-deha-nai!
He is too great to be seen by people like you!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*

This should be his theme:


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*

Completely love his theme, I love the shouts at the start. His attire and costume is great. I love the whole" he's dominated japan and now he's here". Listen the Albert chants were funny at the start, but it's getting fucking annoying and stupid now. We have a great gimmick here so let's not fuckin ruin it.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*



polley said:


> The Lyric is from famous lines of japanese samurai drama.
> 
> Hikae-O-row!
> show your respect!
> ...


Ah, thanks .

On a sidenote, did anyone follow Giant Bernard in Japan? And did he learn to speak Japanese in that period? If he can, it would be pretty good when he does heel promos in WWE while speaking Japanese.


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Maybe if taker can work more than one match a year? Would such a program interests you? 

Thoughts on Tensai/taker if possible?


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Fuck that.


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

I think this would actually be a preety cool feud don't think it will happen though!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

No fucking way. Taker can't be wasting one of his last matches on Albert.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Lol, of all the wrestlers you could have named for Undertaker to faced at Summerslam, you say Lord Tensai? If he's going to face anyone, it should be John Cena. Failing that then Brock Lesnar, The Rock or to a small degree Sheamus.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Id love to see this feud but I doubt it happens.. I believe they will keep Tensai in the mid-card.

Also Taker is getting close to and end so they will only match him up against big names.


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

I am not talking for mania, just for summerslam. Taker has had plenty of shit feuds with kane and big show in the past. I dont see why this is bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Seriously, Taker breaking his one match a year schedule for Fat Albert? The only guys I could see him wrestling outside of Mania are Rock and Lesnar, if he really wants one match against either and it isn't the plan for Mania. Even that is pushing it extremely far. Taker is a Mania attraction now and nothing else, for all intents and purposes, his career is over. I don't see Fat Albert going too far either. I suppose he could be WHC on SmackDown, because...anybody on the roster can be WHC on SmackDown, but he's not gonna face big name guys like Taker or Rock or probably even Cena.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

please no


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Other than Cena, Rock and Lesnar, theres no one left for Taker to face.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Absolutely not. For one, Tensai's only just made his "debut" and the program would be way too soon. Secondly, why would Taker return to feud with Tensai? It'd be a bit odd for Taker to pop up any time other than WrestleMania as he's accomplished everything in his career and is at the end of his run.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Undertaker only wrestlers once a year so no It's not possible and fuck am I glad!


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seriously, Taker breaking his one match a year schedule for Fat Albert? The only guys I could see him wrestling outside of Mania are Rock and Lesnar, if he really wants one match against either and it isn't the plan for Mania. Even that is pushing it extremely far. Taker is a Mania attraction now and nothing else, for all intents and purposes, his career is over. I don't see Fat Albert going too far either. I suppose he could be WHC on SmackDown, because...anybody on the roster can be WHC on SmackDown, but he's not gonna face big name guys like Taker or Rock or probably even Cena.


He is set to face Punk but I see your point. Punk is a mid card champion not a big name.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

There's always someone more valuable to face than Tensai. If Taker's going to face anyone then it should be Rock, Lensar or Cena like the OP said.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Maybe if we had a time machine with the two of them and set it for 1993-1996. The whole "New Monster Confronts Undertaker" angle kind of ran its course after the five zillionth Kane/Undertaker feud, if not many, many years earlier.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Hell no. If Taker has any more matches I'd want him to be full time, and that's not likely to happen.

Any returns he has will dampen his legacy, so they'd have to be big. So far, Tensai is an average mid-carder. Maybe he has potential to be more but not for a long time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*



Mysterio fan said:


> He is set to face Punk but I see your point. Punk is a mid card champion not a big name.


Well, right now, Punk is the second top non special attraction guy behind Cena, but yes, he's not that high on the card, he's behind Cena, which really says something about how they treat the titles, but anyway, how do we know that's even accurate? Just because a dirtsheet says it? They say shit all the time, they keep saying Barrett's gonna win MITB and I don't fucking buy that at all, so why would I believe Tensai would get a WWE title shot against Punk? As a pure filler, maybe, but I don't think he's gonna win and I don't think that feud's gonna last, if anything, it would just be like what happened when R-Truth faced Cena on a B PPV for the WWE title. Just total filler that nobody cares about and then they find something better to do with the champion. That's about as much as you can expect, if he's even going that far.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

If it were 1995, they'd probably be doing it right now. But Taker's a once a year guy now. I doubt he'll work with anybody outside of the elite main eventers like Cena, Brock, Rock, and the like.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Tensai needs a feud - he doesn't look good in these jobber squashes because the fans don't care about the matches so they try to amuse themselves with their insider chants. Tensai will need some help to get over/be taken seriously by the wwe fans - something like Tensai vs Punk or Tensai vs Orton but both are busy right now. I might try something like Big Show vs Tensai though I don't think too many people care about Big Show either. But if Tensai dominated Big Show it might help sell him has a legit threat and badass.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*



YESYESYES! said:


> *Fuck that.
> *


----------



## Dreya (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Nah, if he returned for Summerslam I would like it to be for Lesnar, unless they are holding that for WM.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tensai needs a feud - he doesn't look good in these jobber squashes because the fans don't care about the matches so they try to amuse themselves with their insider chants. Tensai will need some help to get over/be taken seriously by the wwe fans - something like Tensai vs Punk or Tensai vs Orton but both are busy right now. I might try something like Big Show vs Tensai though I don't think too many people care about Big Show either. But if Tensai dominated Big Show it might help sell him has a legit threat and badass.


(Y) I wouldn't mind seeing Big Show vs Tensai.. They could have some decent matches, but I doubt Tensai could execute any of his power moves.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*










Nowhere near the level to get a Taker match-up at this stage in either guys career.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

I would love Taker to return at Summerslam and Survivor Series. Against Tensai though? No thanks.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Fucking terrible idea. Really? Really? Lol


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Lord Tensai vs Undertaker again? I'm sorry, but they already faced each other at Wrestlemania 19 & Summerslam 2003. And need I say it wasn't even a good feud despite making it to Wrestlemania of all place to begin with. Can u imagine that? Taker/Mankind never even saw the light of Mania, but Taker/Tensai already did, so no.

If Taker wants to go at Summerslam, let him have one last BOD run with Kane or work against a youngster since at WM 29 next year he'll face a top star anyway.



Dreya said:


> Nah, if he returned for Summerslam I would like it to be for Lesnar, unless they are holding that for WM.


Taker/Lesnar at Summerslam this year? I'm sorry, but haven't we seen enough of Taker jobbing to Lesnar during Lesnar's first run in WWE? Besides, there's no wife Lesnar can harass right now, how is he going to poke on Taker? Cut a promo?


----------



## Jean (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Here are a list of people I would rather see a Taker match at SS with:

Punk
Bryan
Lesnar
Jericho
Ziggler
Cena
Kane
Orton
Barrett
Sheamus

so fuck that idea


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Well if they wanna push Tensai, then it's a great idea.


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

I would rather see Taker wrestle a ladder, than have him waste his talent on fat albert


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Bbbbbrrrrr... wouldn't be surprised of Albert Trainsai is out of the company by then


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

No. Undertaker retired and this time FULL TIME.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tensai needs a feud - he doesn't look good in these jobber squashes because the fans don't care about the matches so they try to amuse themselves with their insider chants. Tensai will need some help to get over/be taken seriously by the wwe fans - something like Tensai vs Punk or Tensai vs Orton but both are busy right now. I might try something like Big Show vs Tensai though I don't think too many people care about Big Show either. But if Tensai dominated Big Show it might help sell him has a legit threat and badass.


Once Show is done with Cody and hopefully the Intercontinental Championship is back with the 26-year-old, I'd like to see Show/Tensai going into Over the Limit and maybe capped off with some kind of super gimmick match at the June pay-per-view in which Tensai steamrolls over Big Show. That would set him up nicely for some kind of bigger push in the midsummer, whether it be against Punk or Cena or somebody at the top.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

*HEY HEY HEY SUMMERSLAM 2012

FAT ALBERT VS UNDERTAKER IN A 2 HOUR IRON MAN MATCH....FEATURING A 45 MIN VIDEO RECAP OF THE FUED BEFORE THE MATCH

DARK MATCH: CENA VS LESNER *


----------



## auger (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

No chance


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

No thank you. Have Tensai build a feud up with the Big Show, lead it up to Summerslam 2012 where Tensai ends up winning the Intercontinental title off of the Big Show, retiring him in the process.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Nah ... Undertaker vs A-Train was dreadful last time around.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Whats the point? what has Lord Tensai shown us apart from he can beat up a few jobbers? We all know Undertaker would beat Lord Tensai even before the feud/match begins so in that case then no i wouldn't want to see this feud.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

No way. 'Taker did his duty a few years back feuding with that piece of crap. Not going to happen at the tale end of his career.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

God forbid no. Lord Tensai/Albert is god awful..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

Come on, you know Taker isn't going to come back to help a non-established wrestler in any way.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*

i see big show losing the ic title then getting into a feud with big show on SD! as the show seems to be lacking talent with Tensai goin ovr in 2 PPVS then a feud with CM punk


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Albert - The Karate Man Baby (Lord Tensai thread)*

Finally we see Lord Tensai in a main event against a top superstar, John Cena. And even still he didn't look impressive. I understand he's a big guy, but he looks like he has trouble being any sort of agile. He looks like a big man baby in a diaper. And the kick pads on his arms, whats up with that? If I saw him unleashing huge amounts of spinning forearms I'd understand, but he's not. They make his arms look bow legged. He just looks really slow and stiff in the ring. And his constant karate poses is killing me. There's nothing more intimidating than seeing a fat white guy in a red patent leather underwear with awkward kick pads on his arms trying to pull off made up karate poses. I was hoping he'd lose and that would be his future endeavored match.

If there's something awesome about his ring skills or his look or mannerisms, please clue me in, cuz I can't watch him anymore.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

At least his back isn't hairy anymore. That's all I gotta say.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

That horrible back splash thing he does is hilarious, it's like an oversized man child on a bouncy castle :lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

I'm not gonna hate on Tensai but I have to give Sakamoto some props. The guy is doing his job well, and those kicks he gave Cena were great. They should let him talk in Japanese for Tensai like Daivari spoke arabic for Muhammad Hassan.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

His pace is hella horrible. I read on here that he was a beast in Japan. I think he may be holding back going back into that WWE style.


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

I thought that match was pretty good. He showed he can dominate Cena. Sakamoto is also going to become more prominent in the future as well. Can't wait to see him vs. Bryan f.e


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

Yeah those were some nice kicks, very fast and on point. I did laugh during that segment when Albert stoped his japanese and then tried to speak a little. Came out like a big fat generic white guy who watches japanese anime in his mom's basement and dresses cosplay like Naruto, oh wait...thats Lord Tensai.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

Hes okay for the midcard.Took me by surprise he was going to close this RAW.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

He was awful in the ring, I mean awful. Are people being serious when they say he improved in Japan? Cause from what I've seen, he's making guys like Henry and Kane look incredible, which is a tragic sight.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He was awful in the ring, I mean awful. *Are people being serious when they say he improved in Japan?* Cause from what I've seen, he's making guys like Henry and Kane look incredible, which is a tragic sight.


I am really wondering this myself. Not only does it look like he is holding back and his pace is crap, but it also looks like he can't even carry his own weight.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

He's terrible. Waste of a roster spot. At least he beat Cena. Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

He's just a good old fashioned stiff monster heel. I'm not sure what else people were expecting, he does his job well enough.

His attempt at Japanese was pretty bad though I'd agree


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

A giant baby is perfect nickname. Tensai sucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*



green25814 said:


> He's just a good old fashioned stiff monster heel. I'm not sure what else people were expecting, he does his job well enough.
> 
> His attempt at Japanese was pretty bad though I'd agree


After what we've heard about his days in Japan, I think people were expecting a big guy who can wrestle. He's worse than when he left.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> After what we've heard about his days in Japan, I think people were expecting a big guy who can wrestle. He's worse than when he left.


Whats so bad about him? He's slow, yeah, but he's a heel. Its not his job to flip around.

The Japanese style is basically being as stiff as fuck, which is what he is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

I'm not asking him to flip around, but he can barely move. Henry is slow too but he's not dead weight like Tensai is.

I know the Japanese style is stiff, but I've seen plenty of guys wrestling in Japan and it's the best wrestling you'll ever see. This...is not.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

I told people bringing Albert back was a lame idea.
But bringing Albert back and then putting him over John Cena is an even worse idea....but at least its a win for someone with some sort of upside.....I guess. 

Prince Albert, Albert, A-Train, Giant Bernard, Tensai, no matter what you call him he sucks. You can call a pig "dog" and that doesn't change its nature. He's fucking awful. Its inherent, its gotta be genetic, its in his DNA.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not asking him to flip around, but he can barely move. Henry is slow too but he's not dead weight like Tensai is.
> 
> I know the Japanese style is stiff, but I've seen plenty of guys wrestling in Japan and it's the best wrestling you'll ever see. This...is not.


You can't have seen much Japanese wrestling then. The kind of role Albert fulfils is very common - a big guy (usually a gaijin) who just punches people in the face and stiffs everyone. AKA Stan Hansen.

It may not be pretty but it usually draws heat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

No, admittedly, I haven't seen big men wrestle in Japan. Thankfully, I've been fortunate enough to see some of the wrestlers in Japan who actually can wrestle.


----------



## danieltor (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

anyone else marking for Sakamoto? He should have a program with Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## Big BBB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

I'm a big fan of Tensai so far. Albert was such a good big man the E didnt do much with. Tensai is a monster heel. I hope to see Him and Clay in a big feud or possibly tag together one day.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*



green25814 said:


> You can't have seen much Japanese wrestling then. The kind of role Albert fulfils is very common - a big guy (usually a gaijin) who just punches people in the face and stiffs everyone. AKA Stan Hansen.
> 
> *It may not be pretty but it usually draws heat.*


It might be the japanese version of X-Pac heat...


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

Tell me any of these are anything but good:

His last title shot vs. Tanahashi:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnslhn_hiroshi-tanahashi-vs-giant-bernard-njpw_sport?search_algo=1

This was one of the very best matches of 2006, NJ Cup Finals vs. Nagata:





One of the best tag matches this year, TOKYO DOME: IWGP Tag Titles with Anderson (c) vs. Tenzan & Kojima:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xn...vs-bad-intensions-njpw-wk-vi_sport#from=embed


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

There obviously not going to let him work like they would In Japan.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

This is one of the rare times where a thread title looks hilarious and ridiculous, YET manages to be a 100% accurate description of something. Well done, OP.

As for the in-ring stuff... he's looked like shit since returning, going at a pace somewhere hesitantly between Japan-style and WWE-style wrestling, and it doesn't work at all.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

I told you he was going to be shit... not only is he taking up a main event roster space at 40, but he's still no good in the ring.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

Do you people even follow WWE, This is how they always try to book monster heels, Slow styled pace, getting the fans behind the face as he is getting annihilated of course Tensai won but this is WWE's formula on things, Those saying he is shit in the ring really need to watch his Japan work. Not to sound like everyone else but its true.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Do you people even follow WWE, This is how they always try to book monster heels, Slow styled pace, getting the fans behind the face as he is getting annihilated of course Tensai won but this is WWE's formula on things, Those saying he is shit in the ring really need to watch his Japan work. Not to sound like everyone else but its true.


It doesn't matter how good he was in Japan... in the WWE, he's boring as hell, so I want him to fuck off.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

He's a joke. His tights look too small, he looks stupid when he waves his arms around trying to be all JAPINIZE KARATE! like, he's very slow and plodding, he's not over, cant make the audience react to him, very cheesy gimmick that belongs in the mid nineties, out of shape, and looked exhausted within five minuites of the mainevent.

He will be a flop.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

People were full of fucking shit when they claimed he 'improved' in Japan. This guy looked worse than even when he had the A - Train gimmick. Just when you thought a match couldn't get much worse after seeing Otunga\Santino, we get this clusterfuck main event. That shouldn't even have been considered a main event. Totally sloppy and the lack of chemistry John Cena and Lord Tensai had was embarassing to watch. Just completely nonexistant and it almost felt like watching two undeveloped tough enough contestants going at it. John Cena was bad as well but you have to put more of the blame on Lord Tensia because he hasn't proved jack shit since entering the WWE. I liked Lord Tensai's character a lot up until I saw him in the ring. God almighty that's the last time I ever trust anybody on this forum about former employees 'improvement'. He seriously looked like he REGRESSED...I don't want to see this guy feuding against CM Punk anytime soon.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*



Kalashnikov said:


> It doesn't matter how good he was in Japan... in the WWE, he's boring as hell, so I want him to fuck off.


Okay well don't say hes shit in the ring when thats a completely stupid thing to say.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

He sucks, just put a diaper on him. That's how silly he looks.

Triple H - this guy now wants to bury the company with his crap.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

people say he improved in japan yes, but he was really bad before too so its kind of hard to tell at this point. Hes so fucking miserable in the ring its like watching a 2 dimensional object try to walk around with the rest of us, its just so damn awkward to watch.

It baffles me that wwe did this, even after his promo today I hoped I could get something out of him, but it was a joke, practically insulting to Asian people, that bad. Hes just so fucking awkward. Why go out of your way to sign an ex wwe guy like this? that isnt even close tod ecent at all? grab some fucker from fcw, that have a few bigger guys that could have fit the profile, or something close to it. This is just embarrassing.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

I honestly don't understand what most people are saying in this thread? People are saying that he's slower than Mark Henry. What the fuck? 

Fine you don't like the guy but these exaggerations are ridiculous. I like what he is doing right now, it works well for his gimmick and suits his size and appearance. I wasn't expecting anything more from him when he returned. Don't know about anyone else.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

This was his first tv match back that wasn't a squash match. I'm gonna wait a couple more weeks to see how he develops and then make a judgment on him..


----------



## justintheory (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

seriously, those who said Albert is slower than Mark Henry is just blind hate.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

He never really was impressive. I would have preferred to watch Ryback beating Cena.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*



zkorejo said:


> He never really was impressive. I would have preferred to watch Ryback beating Cena.


great point man didnt even think about that.

I mean by what ive heard tensai is going to be a type of bodyguard for johnny ace? Couldnt that have just as easily been ryback? unless their plans are deeper then that? (quite doubtful) 


repped for reminding me


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*

I still look back in horror that this guy was in a mania match with Undertaker, he was bad then, he has more gimmicks now, but still no charisma to get me interested.

Hes a piss break.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby (Lord Tensai thread)*

Heh, I remember similar talk happening back when Umaga first debuted. There was plenty of "oh, he looks ridiculous" and "this guy can't wrassle and he's getting puushhed like dis?! BS!!" at first, but he was given time and was being warmly received later on on here. Same deal with Tensai, who was ALWAYS a talented individual and had a chance to grow into his own in Japan. The match against Cena wasn't pretty, but really there wasn't much to get. The guy was presented as an enigmatic invulnerable monster-type figure who apparently can take a fair bit of punishment. The entire thing was spent having Cena sell for the new guy (who's still a relative unknown character), and situations like that rarely give way to wrestling spectacles. Give the guy some time in the ring and I'm sure he'll begin to impress. The style he's bringing in and rearranging to fit should still be considered a work in development.

One thing that does concern me a little is the 'Albert' chants he gets. Hopefully he can be given some serious work in the future and they'll die out.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*



nogginthenog said:


> I still look back in horror that this guy was in a mania match with Undertaker, he was bad then, he has more gimmicks now, but still no charisma to get me interested.
> 
> Hes a piss break.


but we already have the divas, certain jobbers, the rock, and guest hosts for that!


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby (Lord Tensai thread)*

I like him. The slowness, stiffness, gimmick, mist. I am entertained.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby (Lord Tensai thread)*

Albert is great, i dont understand critics here. Shave your back, Shave your back!


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby (Lord Tensai thread)*

Tajiri did the whole mist thing, doing it again just kills it. Plus Cena looked like an idiot shouting 'water, water, I can't see!' Douchebag. The match wasn't awful but Tensai is hardly a big draw. Shouldn't have been the main event match. Somehow he seemed more credible when he was A-Train than he does now. What's going on with the head 'tattoos' too? (I'm guessing they are fake..?) Sheesh. I wasn't impressed with him, as people have already said, he just looked like he couldn't deal with his own body weight and he was a bit sloppy.

The 'shave your back' chants were edited out too  that was amusing.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby (Lord Tensai thread)*

Sakamoto was brilliant in my opinion, I see him as the next Rodriguez, only with fighting abilities.

Tensai, was slow and lacking, I laughed when he pushed Cena into the corner and fell over himself. I'll wait a little while but this was his big chance to have an even match against someone with acceptable skills and he didn't impress me much.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Albert - The Karate Man Baby*



green25814 said:


> You can't have seen much Japanese wrestling then. The kind of role Albert fulfils is very common - a big guy (usually a gaijin) who just punches people in the face and stiffs everyone. AKA Stan Hansen.
> 
> It may not be pretty but it usually draws heat.


Yeah Albert is fine, slow, deliberate pacing, works well BUT dont even dare compare him to the ass kicking, eyeball popping, wrestling GOD that is Stan Hansen,


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Is Lord Tensai vs Undertaker program for Summerslam 2012 possible?*



Mysterio fan said:


> I am not talking for mania, just for summerslam. Taker has had plenty of shit feuds with kane and big show in the past. *I dont see why this is bad.*


It's Albert. All WWE did was polish a Turd.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I like the guy.....yes he looks like a man child in a diaper....yes his gimmick may limit him.....but fuck it I like fat Albert in this new gimmick. Matt Bloom is a decent wrestler for a guy his size and I think the excess weight in the gut gives him character. I think he would go far as a badass biker gimmick....but he's lord tensai for now and being 40 yrs old....probably to the end of his career. He got a nice win over Cena and I wanna see this guy destroy Zack Ryder then move onto a real fued with Randy Orton or Cm Punk.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

somehow I just don't like that guy, yet. Let's see if he get's a interesting storyline in the next weeks. Perhaps he could Team up with Kane? Or a feud with brodus clay would be good, seeing how they but didn't do mich except squashing jobbers and burring ziggler.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

How does his gimmick limit him, exactly? If anything, it's made him far more interesting than his Albert/A-Train days. The green mist thing alone makes him more awesome than 90% of the current roster.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

he has limited potential in his skill and character ..but he beat Cena so he's sooooo cool


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

LORD HENTAI IS COMING.


----------



## Right_to_Spencer (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I hope he goes after the WWE Title soon, doesn't win it, then settles comfortably into the midcard for the next couple years.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Anyone who beats Cena is okay in my book


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

He did something even Lesnar couldn't do! HE MADE CENA FUCKING SELL!

Let's say, Lesnar did actually punch him, Cena smiles and doesn't sell.

Albert spits some mist and suddenly he can sell.

And for the record, been a fine of his since the Prince Albert days.


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

You won't see me jumping on the Albert bandwagon. I've never been a fan of his work, regardless of his gimmick. That being said, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt here and see where he ends up in a few months.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*



andromeda_1979 said:


> I like the guy.....yes he looks like a man child in a diaper....


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Albert is a god


----------



## Devon Blackstone (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Ya'll need to remember Tajiri? Bet ya'll gonna overrate Lord Tensai cus he is a white man in an azn gimmick.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

A fan show far.


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

YES! Yes! Yes!


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

too soon for me to say. When umaga debuted the raw after wm22, i hated him. At that time i thought wwe wanted to create another samoan machine because samoa joe was freakin over in tna at that time. But few months later he just became one of my all time favorite, his in ring work was just phenomenal. I hope that will be the same with tensai. By the way i love the green mist!!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I really like the Tensai gimmick. The Japanese theme and the manager with him, it's great.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*



Devon Blackstone said:


> Ya'll need to remember Tajiri? Bet ya'll gonna overrate Lord Tensai cus he is a white man in an azn gimmick.


Eh, Tajiri went from a decent guy in ECW to "proud defender of the WWE".


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*



> Ya'll need to remember Tajiri?





THANK YOU! Tajiri says hi to the green mist.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Meh, I'm not a fan. He's boring I say


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

He's good. Just wish he didn't have those shitty tattoos.


----------



## ReggiePunk31 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I'm on the bandwagon and I hated him as Albert. He is way better worker now.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Sorry but I don't like fat ALBERT with his new gimmick.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Boring in my opinion.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Love the face tattoo. I liked Albert anyway

Do you reckon he'll try and break Lesnar's neck with an F5


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Awful gimmick/look, can't really wrestle or sell. Waste of time.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I'm indifferent towards him currently. I'll give it a few weeks before I judge.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I don't think he's done anything in the least bit impressive so far. Giant Bernard was the man, but I'm not really feeling this gimmick for him. 

I love the theme, the manager, the mystique, even the attire is pretty cool.. just not for A-Train.


----------



## Batsmouth (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

He will always be midcard to me, just a bit boring but I will give it time to judge fully. Nice win over Cena though.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Yeah, this thread only came about because he beat Cena. 

Before that, the majority of the IWC were hating this guy.

Anyway even though he beat Cena, I don't care about him in the slightest. He had a bad gimmick, average in the ring, and is fat and old. It's typical WWE relying on the old names, instead of invested in the future. So while they allow Lord Tensai to beat Cena in his 3rd match back in the company, a guy like Dolph Ziggler who is infinitely more talented than him, is jobbing to Brodus Clay...


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I enjoyed the match with Cena last night but it was simply because it was overbooked really well with Laurinaitis, Otunga, Sakamoto, the green mist and the extreme rules stip. A straight-up match would have been pretty dull by the looks of it, so yeah I'm not on the bandwagon quite yet...


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I'm a fan, like the gimmick, like Albert, good win over Cena hope they keep pushing him.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*



Nostalgia said:


> Yeah, this thread only came about because he beat Cena.
> 
> Before that, the majority of the IWC were hating this guy.
> 
> Anyway even though he beat Cena, I don't care about him in the slightest. He had a bad gimmick, average in the ring, and is fat and old. It's typical WWE relying on the old names, instead of invested in the future. So while they allow Lord Tensai to beat Cena in his 3rd match back in the company, a guy like Dolph Ziggler who is infinitely more talented than him, is jobbing to Brodus Clay...


I think he's because he did something no other man has ever done, make Cena sell.

Joking aside, though. It's a pretty nice push for him. And besides, before you insist he's average, look at his Japanese work and uh... 'Taker is older, does that mean we should hang him the moment he hit 39? No, we let him continue.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

He's average from what I've seen so far. I'm not going to watch his Japanese stuff because that's irrelevant now that he's in the WWE.

Comparing a legend of the business like The Undertaker, to fat Albert is ridiculous. Undertaker's a one of the kind, whereas Albert's just another generic, forgettable big man that's 100% replaceable.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*



Nostalgia said:


> Yeah, this thread only came about because he beat Cena.
> 
> Before that, the majority of the IWC were hating this guy.
> 
> Anyway even though he beat Cena, I don't care about him in the slightest. He had a bad gimmick, average in the ring, and is fat and old. It's typical WWE relying on the old names, instead of invested in the future. So while they allow Lord Tensai to beat Cena in his 3rd match back in the company, a guy like Dolph Ziggler who is infinitely more talented than him, is jobbing to Brodus Clay...


THIS

You know standards have dropped when fucking Hip Hop Hippo Albert has a bandwagon.


----------



## FunkeehDK (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

he is okay, and i like how WWE has begun implementing some more colourful characters into their roster, instead of all these generic "reality" superstars with normal boring names and so on


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

His character is so limited; his look just screams out that he'll be jobbing out and future endeavoured soon. Furthermore, the guy is neither the youngest or most talented on the WWE roster, he's a waste of space and won't be here long enough to make his mark.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I don't know why there'd be a bandwagon for him, he's done nothing but squashes and a match with Cena, and that match with Cena is easily the worst in ring performance by anyone I've seen in quite a long time. It was just amazing, but amazing in a bad way. Really.....this is the guy the IWC loved in Japan? This guy? What did he learn there? He's worse than he was when he left. I'd call him horrible but honestly, I don't even know if that word is strong enough to describe how sad he looks in the ring. He's making guys like Henry, Big Show and Kane look like the best wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*



Nostalgia said:


> He's average from what I've seen so far. I'm not going to watch his Japanese stuff because that's irrelevant now that he's in the WWE.
> 
> Comparing a legend of the business like The Undertaker, to fat Albert is ridiculous. Undertaker's a one of the kind, whereas Albert's just another generic, forgettable big man that's 100% replaceable.


So you refuse to watch his work and judge him on WWE misued him before?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

It's not important. He could've been fantastic in Japan but if he comes here and puts on the type of performance he did against Cena, then it doesn't matter because he still sucks ass now, where he currently is, which is what we're watching week to week.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

He should not have won last night, especially against someone like Cena. I actually found it hilarious that WWE are serious about him some fake Japanese wrassler.


He's a fucking jobber nothing more. Vince must be crazy to let fat Albert win.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Not really a fan but i was looking forward to his match with Cena simply because I knew it wouldnt be a squash match and we'd be able to see if he's gotten any better and to be honest i wasnt all that impressed. Regardless i think its obvious that they're gonna push him if he beat Cena in like his 3rd match so i guess we all better get used to him...again.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

hes fucking awful, ugh just plain terrible.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

The win was logical. Nobody gains anything from a Cena win, and it doesnt serve the storyline. As for Tensai? I like the gimmick more than his Albert run, so there's that. I'm glad if he is through squashing people, and can be used proably. The match was bad though. Lets see how they book him. So far it looks like Johnny has found his youmanga....


----------



## hamp69 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*



N-Zone said:


> I enjoyed the match with Cena last night but it was simply because it was overbooked really well with Laurinaitis, Otunga, Sakamoto, the green mist and the extreme rules stip. A straight-up match would have been pretty dull by the looks of it, so yeah I'm not on the bandwagon quite yet...


You sound exactly like Cole, glad his shitty commentary took effect on you, only the idiots


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I'm behind him all the way, he really won me over with his work in Japan but it's going to take him a long time to get over again in the WWE. Business in Japan seems to be drying up, especially for Albert who'd been there for a fair few years and probably* faced everyone worth facing so he was cycled back out of New Japan and he came back to the US to make some more money before he retires in the WWE. Thing is this time because Albert made a good name for himself elsewhere WWE are punishing time with a terrible gimmick much like they did with Dusty Rhodes when Vince McMahon hired him back in 1989. I'd like to see Albert succeed and personally, I don't actually mind his gimmick but I think the entire thing is a huge rib and they're just gunna end up releasing him after they've had their fun at his expense and thrown him a bit of cash. At the same time, I can't blame him for doing it, it's good work if you can get it!


*I say probably because I don't follow puro too closely to know all the movers and shakers and just who Albert actually did face during his seven year run over there.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Tensai is japanese for hot dog shit.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I like Lord Tensai because he reminds of the Great Muta. WWE need monster heels right now. Tensai just needs to be in some good matches to prove himself. Give him time and he will do great.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know why there'd be a bandwagon for him, he's done nothing but squashes and a match with Cena, and that match with Cena is easily the worst in ring performance by anyone I've seen in quite a long time. It was just amazing, but amazing in a bad way. Really.....this is the guy the IWC loved in Japan? This guy? What did he learn there? He's worse than he was when he left. I'd call him horrible but honestly, I don't even know if that word is strong enough to describe how sad he looks in the ring. He's making guys like Henry, Big Show and Kane look like the best wrestlers in the world.


I don't know what you're talking about. There was nothing "bad" about his performance whatsoever, last night...

If you're wondering why theres a bandwagon for him, it's probably because he was a beast in Japan and showed that he is one of the best big guys in the world. 

But then again, Albert can wrestle so there ya go... #caseclosed


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Lord Tensai is alright, Sakamoto is boss though.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

He's terrible in the ring and is very boring to watch in the ring. All he does is scream "Yah, yah, yah, yah" and he has terrible fucking psychology (his matches are squashes though but not even a fucking squash match he could make wactchable).

The guy sucks and is massively overrated. "Oh he went to Japan!!"


----------



## Dreya (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

So far I'm not impressed, his match with Cena was awful, he couldn't sell for shit and seemed quite sloppy, I wasn't convinced at all, but am willing to give him time to see if he can adjust.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

Jesus Christ, I know it's too early in the year for this but I rather watch Maxine vs Kaitlyn than this piece of shit as a match. Lord Tensai is a terrible worker and is boring as fuck to watch in the ring. Of all the things he had to bring back from Japan, of all the things he learned, the overdone elbows accompanied by the annoying "Yah, yah, yah, yah, yah" sounds was it? The guy is a terrible worker. I haven't seen his Japan stuff and quite frankly I don't care to see but you're gonna have to tie me to a chair and tape my eyes wide open to get me to believe that this guy was such a great worker in Japan.

Just the way he moves in the ring is so boring to watch. He hits some stiff elbows, irish whips his opponent, stiff elblow them in the turnbucle. Wash, rinse, repeat until he take 20 seconds to do this diving splash.

The match was a complete fucking bore to watch. Was that match even longer than 5 minutes? It felt as if it went on for like 20.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

No it wasn't.


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

Calm down Sharkboy. Its only two weeks into Tensai's debut, give him some time. 

WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR is : Jericho vs Punk WM 28. Absolutely no chemistry and considering the talent involved and that it was wrestling's biggest stage, the match qualifies for the worst match of the year.


----------



## Dreya (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

It was an awful match, Tensai was sloppy, in fact both of them were sloppy and both couldn't sell for shit, but Tensai will hopefully improve with time.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*



Dreya said:


> It was an awful match, Tensai was sloppy, in fact both of them were sloppy and both couldn't sell for shit, but Tensai will hopefully improve with time.


Because all those years in WWE and him being the GOAT in Japan wasn't enouh time for improvement?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*



Mysterio fan said:


> Calm down Sharkboy. Its only two weeks into Tensai's debut, give him some time.
> 
> WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR is : Jericho vs Punk WM 28. Absolutely no chemistry and considering the talent involved and that it was wrestling's biggest stage, the match qualifies for the worst match of the year.


Im not Agreeing with Sharkboy but you say give it some time then go on to say that Jericho vs Punk was worse match of the year lol. That "wrestling" match was better than HHH vs Taker and Cena vs Rock. The reason its wasnt better overall is because of the names and stakes that were in the other 2 matches plus the crowd was absolutely crazy for them. Punk and Chris wouldnt be able to get the crowd that loud especially since they were after the Cell match. The match started off slow and stupid due to the rule Johnny added but the rest of the match was perfect.

Tensei vs Cena wasnt bad at all though. I might not like Tensei much but he worked well with Cena and the fact he just redebuted and faced Cena and won was great and added to the match.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

It was a bad match indeed, but certainly not ''worst match of the year'' caliber - when we've had crap like Great Khali vs Jinder Mahal matches this year.

Lord Tensai's in-ring ability hasn't been good at all so far, which is funny considering marks on this forum were overrating him to be ''amazing worker'' because of his work in Japan.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*



Nostalgia said:


> It was a bad match indeed, but certainly not ''worst match of the year'' caliber - when we've had crap like Great Khali vs Jinder Mahal matches this year.
> 
> Lord Tensai's in-ring skills haven't been good at all so far, which is funny considering marks on this forum were overrated him to be amazing because of his work in Japan.


I've come to the conslusion that once you worked the indies or Japan, you're all of a sudden GOAT.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

Tensai slow and fat zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dreya (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*



sharkboy22 said:


> Because all those years in WWE and him being the GOAT in Japan wasn't enouh time for improvement?


It's a good point, but still I'm willing to give him time, one proper match with Cena shouldn't be final judgement for any wrestler.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

That match sucked because of Tensai's fat sloppy ass. He has a shelf life of 6 months.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

This thread title offends The Great Khali.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

It's definitely up there, I fell asleep watching it. Watched it back when I woke up and it was fucking AWFUL, horrendously boring.

No idea why they brought back Albert and are seemingly giving him a huge push, that push could go to a great younger and better talent like Ziggler, Barrett, Ambrose, Rhodes etc, yet they waste it on a fat old man.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*



Dreya said:


> It's a good point, but still I'm willing to give him time, one proper match with Cena shouldn't be final judgement for any wrestler.


I agree. It's not fair to judge him based on his 2 squashes and 1 4 minute match with Cena but squash matches can be fun to watch. Well not fun, but they can somewhat entertaining. They can resemble something looking like an actual wrestling match.

I'm not sure if it's that he is a bad worker but he just dominates a match in a boring way without really making the match compelling. Like I said, all he does it just stiff elbow and scream "Yah, yah, yah".

I could understand bringing back Rock and Lesnar, but of what purpose does Albert serve? He was never even a big name to begin with.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

Not the worst match of the year at all, Otunga vs Santino was a lot worse.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I expect this bandwagon to go nowhere. He won't be around any longer when Extreme Rules comes around next year.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Tensai can't be a monster heel because he's not threatening or intimidating. That's because he looks like a 40 year old baby, with fat instead of muscle.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Fat Albert ain't doing it for me, but I am a fan of his little buddy. His cheap shot on Cena made me LOL.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Hi I'm prons and I'm on this wagon


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

Because it looked sorta different than it did last week.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

It's supposed to be, it's obviously not real though. It smudged a bit last week.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Gonna be tough for Tensai. He's not easily repackaged because he is just a very idenitfiable guy. He just looks like Albert. HOWEVER- I am a sucker for the the green mist, that shit goes a long way to getting anyone over, so I'm not writing him off yet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

If its not real it must be annoying to have to sit down every single week and have each of those Japanese letters painted on your face one by one.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Yeah, he's over in my book. Also enjoying the green mist, even if it's more or less something that's been used before. Don't really care much about his looks, they're far from ideal, but that doesn't really stop him.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*



Evil Ed said:


> If its not real it must be annoying to have to sit down every single week and have each of those Japanese letters painted on your face one by one.


Couldn't be more annoying than Jeff Hardy, Sting and any other wrestlers that wrestles with face paint on.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

It's obviously not real when you can see a visible part of the design smudged after a match. It's just something that adds to his character. It reminds me off the face paint Umaga used to wear.


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

TAT.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*



xhbkx said:


> Couldn't be more annoying than Jeff Hardy, Sting and any other wrestlers that wrestles with face paint on.


Or Umaga.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

It's a tattoo but it's probably a transfer so it's quicker and easier to do.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

It's like Abby's spider tattoo on NCIS. It's fake. However, it would be fucking annoying to have to do that every week, it would be so hard to apply!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*



xhbkx said:


> Couldn't be more annoying than Jeff Hardy, Sting and any other wrestlers that wrestles with face paint on.


Jeff does his own face paint and i saw a video of him doing it, he actually paints his face really quickly, Sting's is so basic it couldn't take that long. Tensai's seems like it would be more annoying because there a bunch of tiny letters. With Hardy and Sting they just quickly paint there whole face with 2 or 3 colors but to individually paint tiny letters in a specific pattern seems like it would take longer than most face paint.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*



Evil Ed said:


> Jeff does his own face paint and i saw a video of him doing it, he actually paints his face really quickly, Sting's is so basic it couldn't take that long. Tensai's seems like it would be more annoying because there a bunch of tiny letters. With Hardy and Sting they just quickly paint there whole face with 2 or 3 colors but to individually paint tiny letters in a specific pattern seems like it would take longer than most face paint.


Probably why the Japanese guy is there, if it's actual Kanji then he could do quickily.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

If you think his takes long, imagine Goldust!

But his is facepaint. That's why they mention it talking about Tensai and stuff, cause that's what it actually says. He wouldn't get real tattoos just for a character.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

It's paint. I think anyone who gets a tattoo on his or her face is an idiot.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

Why not use henna?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*



dxbender said:


> *If you think his takes long, imagine Goldust*!
> 
> But his is facepaint. That's why they mention it talking about Tensai and stuff, cause that's what it actually says. He wouldn't get real tattoos just for a character.


Face paint like Goldust would be the quickest actually, because its just 2 colors with one painted over his entire face and the other color is just black streaks going down his face.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*



Evil Ed said:


> Because it looked sorta different than it did last week.


 You need glasses....:cool2


----------



## Dragon of the West (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*

Is Japanese didn't sound very good, but whatever.

I hope he cuts a promo (in English) acknowledging that he WAS Albert/A-Train back in the day - but having spent nearly a decade in Japan has allowed him to embrace a true warrior's spirit...blah, blah, blah,....Americans are lazy...has seen the error of his ways, but no more....blah, blah....

You know - that sort of thing the gets heels over FAST.


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

Its probably some kind of stencil, that would be the quickest way to do it


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Lord Tensai theme.*

It's nice to see Lord Tensai getting the proper build, and him going over Cena was fresh. However, is there anyone else just hoping that the next "jobber" Lord Tensai attempts to knock out is Kassius Ohno? Instead, Kassius knocks out Tensai, and thus sets up a real feud for Tensai with Ohno. I think these two would tell a solid story in the ring, and could create something that extends to a fake story that goes back to Japan. Meaning they could make up a story between the two men saying that they were enemies in Japan.

Imagine Ohno in a ninja mask himself keeping his identity a secret for possibly two weeks, or so. Finally, Tensai gets the best of Ohno, and unmasks him in front of the world. The other route would be Ohno knocking out Tensai, and then unmasking himself to reveal who he was on his own account. Obviously, the ninja mask isn't something Ohno would appear from that point on. The mask is a prop that keeps people wondering who this man is that is getting the best of Lord Tensai. I just think this would be the perfect feud to lead Lord Tensai in to, and a great way to make Kassius look like a real bad ass knockout king. Your thoughts?


----------



## Fearthespike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I marked HARD for the green mist!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

No thanks.

I want no part of this bandwagon.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

I'm sorry but in 2012 this gimmick and green mist just doesn't win me over.


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

Idk why people are already shitting on him, his ring work isn't really great but i dont think its bad either.
Good gimmick, gives him a dam character isn't that what wwe is lacking these days anyway?
And the green mist? Come on bro how can you hate that.

And that cheap shot his minion gave to cena was awsome haha


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*

gimmick is okay but should have put it on someone else. Albert? Really? guy has no charisma, has a shit look and is shit in the ring. To top it all of his bald ass is 40 years old. What can this guy seriously accomplish apart from burying young guys?


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

Yeah, the match was sloppy but no way it's the worst match of the year. That title so far belongs to Bryan vs Sheamus at Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

wouldnt the worst match of the year be the Sheamus/Bryan match?

I dont think the Tensai/Cena match was bad at all.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

Meh, I just think A-train and John Cena don’t have chemistry with each other to be honest.


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

I thought it was pretty obvious it was paint?

Dont know the exact way he applies it on himself, but seems like it would get pretty annoying doing that all the time.


----------



## ofexigency (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

LOL it actually looks like magic marker. This week it looked really off center and very light. Like not as dark as face paint could be (ex. When Samoa Joe and Christopher Daniels had markings on their faces)


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

It's probably one those kid tattoos where you just put it on your face and put a wet towel over it


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

It's most likely just a stencil they lay across his face and brush across, shouldn't take more than like 10 minutes to do each week.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

I'd love to see any of you marks call him "slow, fat and sloppy" to his face. People like you say the same thing about Samoa Joe even though he's a phenomenal worker. 

You had 3 throwaway matches last raw and you bitch about the one that was actually decent?
Show and Khali vs Primo and Epico
Dolph Ziggler vs Brodus Clay
Kane vs Ryder


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

^It's a good point. I don't think it's anywhere near the worst match of the year. It's possibly looked down on more though because this was the main event and people expect better. As soon as you see the guys in those 3 matches come out you know it will be a squash, it doesn't take up any time and it's all over.


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

I'm sure they have some sort of paper they put on his face to put them on, probably takes 30 seconds to do it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*



vG-MONEYv said:


> Idk why people are already shitting on him, his ring work isn't really great but i dont think its bad either.
> *Good gimmick, gives him a dam character isn't that what wwe is lacking these days anyway?*
> And the green mist? Come on bro how can you hate that.
> 
> And that cheap shot his minion gave to cena was awsome haha


It gives him a character with minimal development, which in my experience over the past half decade with the WWE means they will probably be lazy and fail to develop him any further than they have right now.

That's probably why I'm not excited at all. They're so bad with monster heels, it's not even funny. Except Snitsky. That was funny.


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*



sharkboy22 said:


> I've come to the conslusion that once you worked the indies or Japan, you're all of a sudden GOAT.


This is really true and if you have wrestle i mexico and ROH you are already considered one of the greatest in ring workers ever, no mather how shitty most of your matches are.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

Wasn't even the worst match of the night. Worse matches: Epico and Primo vs Show and Khali (just not even fair at all); Ryder vs Kane (seriously, after burying Ryder January-April, and you are gonna stick him with the guy that 'started' it?).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

If not, it's close. Excluding Khali, I haven't seen an in ring performance that disgraceful in a LONG time. You know you're bad when I'm sitting there wishing it was Kane or Henry wrestling instead of you. Fuck that guy.

WWE.com says the name Tensai translates to "disaster".....you damn right. They could not have summed up Albert better.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If not, it's close. Excluding Khali, I haven't seen an in ring performance that disgraceful in a LONG time. You know you're bad when I'm sitting there wishing it was Kane or Henry wrestling instead of you. Fuck that guy.
> 
> WWE.com says the name Tensai translates to "disaster".....you damn right. They could not have summed up Albert better.


At the moment, anything with Brodus Clay or Otunga is automatically a worse match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

No, not really. I'd rather watch Brodus vs Otunga in an Iron Man match than watch Fat Albert wrestle again after Monday night. That was the in ring equivalent of a 3 hour Raw with nothing on it but guest hosts.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

If you're looking for a bad match wih no chemistry and sloppy moves, watch Santino and Otunga again.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, not really. I'd rather watch Brodus vs Otunga in an Iron Man match than watch Fat Albert wrestle again after Monday night. That was the in ring equivalent of a 3 hour Raw with nothing on it but guest hosts.


You're a sadist.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

You mean a masochist, and no, I'm not. I have no desire to re-watch Tensai vs Cena.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

Gonna repost my thoughts on this one:



> Heh, I remember similar talk happening back when Umaga first debuted. There was plenty of "oh, he looks ridiculous" and "this guy can't wrassle and he's getting puushhed like dis?! BS!!" at first, but he was given time and was being warmly received later on on here. Same deal with Tensai, who was ALWAYS a talented individual and had a chance to grow into his own in Japan. The match against Cena wasn't pretty, but really there wasn't much to get. The guy was presented as an enigmatic invulnerable monster-type figure who apparently can take a fair bit of punishment. The entire thing was spent having Cena sell for the new guy (who's still a relative unknown character), and situations like that rarely give way to wrestling spectacles. Give the guy some time in the ring and I'm sure he'll begin to impress. The style he's bringing in and rearranging to fit should still be considered a work in development.
> 
> One thing that does concern me a little is the 'Albert' chants he gets. Hopefully he can be given some serious work in the future and they'll die out.


And seriously, Otunga? He's at the stage of being _competent_.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

It was pretty bad, but not even the worst of the night.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Lord Tensai vs John Cena- WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*

Lord Tensai sucks. The guy looks like a joke. He is in worse shape then last time. He looks like a baby with a diaper on that drew crap all over himself.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Is that a tattoo on Tensai's face or paint?*

It was already smudged when he took of his helmet this monday.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

My honest verdict is that they were in something of a no-win situation because Tensai had to look strong and Cena had to look strong (which is one reason both of their selling outwardly "sucked"), and considering everything, I didn't think it was that bad. Disjointed at times and certainly nothing noteworthy or above average for either guy but ultimately inoffensive and I liked how the finish protected Cena while putting Tensai over. It was a four-minute match in which they were trying to cram in the divergent stories of Cena's downfall since Wrestlemania, Laurinaitis and Otunga trying to screw Cena at every possible turn while catapulting Lesnar into Cena's throne and Lord Tensai's rise, all while plugging the Cena/Lesnar contract signing for the three-hour Raw next week. There was a reason Michael Cole was hyperventilating for once. It was just too busy, and my biggest beef with the match was booking it in the first place. But considering that they did, I thought they did an adequate job of making it at least kind of work.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

just because Samoa Joe is a great wrestler doesn't mean he's not fat.

true story.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

What's with all the Tensai hate? There's a lot worse in ring wise in WWE at the moment and he has something that the majority of the roster needs, a unique gimmick.


----------



## THunter (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: The official Lord Tensai Bandwagon*



RetepAdam. said:


> It gives him a character with minimal development, which in my experience over the past half decade with the WWE means they will probably be lazy and fail to develop him any further than they have right now.
> 
> That's probably why I'm not excited at all. They're so bad with monster heels, it's not even funny. Except Snitsky. That was funny.


I can understand where you're coming from here. With 'monster heels', it seems to be all about momentum, and once you've been stopped in your tracks, the gimmick/character declines quickly. 

However, Lord Tensai is 40 years old, so being a 'monster heel' is quite a great thing in this instance. Tensai won't have a long time to develop in the WWE given his age, so this character will keep him entertaining and interesting enough until he calls it a day. 

I an personally loving Lord Tensai right now. The idea of bringing more characters into the WWE is brilliant, and this includes Tensai's outfit, his theme music, his entrance walk itself and his moveset etc. He really stands out from the pack because of all of these unique points. 

What I'm trying to say is; just kick back and enjoy the ride/journey as Lord Tensai is something quite different and it's a step in the right direction for the WWE.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I really like his theme, The Shreder entarce attire looks really cool. Tensai just screams "Dont F**k with me!"


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

His theme is cool, and I liked his promo. His voice and mask reminded me of Shredder in the first live Ninja Turtles movie  I do agree he looked awkward in his match against Cena, the timing was just off. People underestimate the differences between Japan and the US. He has been wrestling in Japan for 5+ years, so it doesn't surprise me he needs some adapting again. He had great matches in Japan, and now he's suddenly a slow shit again? Nah, not possible.


----------



## AzePassion (Apr 5, 2011)

Taker's already beaten the A-Train in a handicap match if memory recalls. Big show even teamed up with "Lord Tensai" and still lost lol. No need. absolutely no need for Taker to face this guy.. ever.

Rock vs Taker
Brock vs Taker
Cena vs Taker
(out of all of them, Brock vs Taker sounds the best to me)


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Well going over Cena is a good start. Wasn't clean but going over Cena period is a big deal. I wish he could destroy Show and Khali. Make him a big deal. It can be done. They made Mark henry a big deal through some really strong booking last year. 

I think hes just getting his timing down now. Before the European he hadn't worked any house shows and only had those two squash matches. Gonna take a little time to adapt.


----------



## Revocity (Jun 27, 2010)

Lord Tensai is better than the other one-dimensional ethnic gimmicks I've seen over the years although I don't understand this massive push he's getting.It doesn't feel like his gimmick has passed the tests of time yet. If they let him rise too far too fast it'll be Great Khali all over again.


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

I like Lord Tensai, don't know why there's so much hate about him! I do with the announcers though would acknowledge that he is A-Train... and not a 'former WWE superstar'. Nice to see guys like Funkasaurus and Tensai breaking the BLAND GENERIC trend the WWE is in.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

All things gay this thread should be called. This is one of the weakest characters Wwe has come up with


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

MBL said:


> What's with all the Tensai hate? There's a lot worse in ring wise in WWE at the moment and he has something that the majority of the roster needs, a unique gimmick.


I dont care what gimmick you have if your so hard to watch that id prefer to watch tna


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

noob1sm said:


> I like Lord Tensai, don't know why there's so much hate about him! I do with the announcers though would acknowledge that he is A-Train... and not a 'former WWE superstar'. Nice to see guys like Funkasaurus and Tensai breaking the BLAND GENERIC trend the WWE is in.


No wrestling fan in their right mind would ever say this.

They're both awful, atrocious. Brodus clay was bland and boring by his second appearance. Albert sucked, sucks and always will suck.

I can't believe people are embracing pure shit like this.

Throw two guys who can go into the ring and I'm happy. I dancing fat ass who can barely move is not wrestling and it's not entertaining.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

I always like Albert for some reason. He just gives me the impression that he's some no-nonsense bad ass who is just here to do a job and just leave. no question's asked.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

MIZizAwesome said:


> *All things gay this thread should be called.* This is one of the weakest characters Wwe has come up with


:torres


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

Loving Sakamoto


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm a Bernard mark so yeah, I like Tensai.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He got good in Japan, and he beat Cena, the IWC should really love him 8*D

I think he's good anywho.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

His theme song is awesome.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So many people complain like fuck about absolutely everything, why do you watch WWE at all seriously?

I couldn't stop wondering about why Cole kept shouting 'STF!' when he had him in the crossface


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Obviously more agile big men have walked through the curtains into the ring but I like him, he is different and can be the new "umaga" like character. He is bareable and alright for recent WWE standards of big men.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Dude's more believable than Punk. 

Rather have him as the champion than that skinny over the counter Waffle House cook.

Oh yeah, he'll probably draw more ratings too just because he isn't CM Punk.

Plus, I had always found Albert a legit bad ass who you won't wanna fuck with at the sight of him.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Mr Premium said:


> Dude's more believable than Punk.
> 
> Rather have him as the champion than that skinny over the counter Waffle House cook.
> 
> ...


Yeah because people only watch a show if they like the champ, that's fucking stupid. 

But I don't care about Albert, I just don't like his new gimmick.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really like Tensai
Loved Alberts work in Japan and thought he was very underrated in his first run
He has a great look, is solid in the ring and could be a great top level heel imo, loved him using the green mist on RAW as well


----------



## MonsterK (Apr 6, 2012)

TheFunkasaurus said:


> stupid fat lord tensai is mean and he only beat john cena because he's FAT and he CHEATS!! :gun:
> 
> *fat people dont deserve to be in the WWE ever*. i hope john beats him up next week and he NEVER comes back to WWE
> 
> NEVER NEVER!!! :frustrate :frustrate


But you still decided to name yourself after The Funkasaurus..?


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

TheFunkasaurus said:


> stupid fat lord tensai is mean and he only beat john cena because he's FAT and he CHEATS!! :gun:
> 
> fat people dont deserve to be in the WWE ever. i hope john beats him up next week and he NEVER comes back to WWE
> 
> NEVER NEVER!!! :frustrate :frustrate


You just mad Mark Henry beat up on your hero......


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Give him a light-saber and he's good to go!


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

TheFunkasaurus said:


> stupid fat lord tensai is mean and he only beat john cena because he's FAT and he CHEATS!! :gun:
> 
> fat people dont deserve to be in the WWE ever. i hope john beats him up next week and he NEVER comes back to WWE
> 
> NEVER NEVER!!! :frustrate :frustrate


Tread carefully.

Lord Tensai once Iron Clawed an elderly lady because she took what Lord Tensai deemed the finest head of cabbage at the grocery store.

Lord Tensai loves cabbage.


----------



## dmanballplayer23 (Apr 2, 2012)

He's impressed me since coming back. Has a unique look and could be a top level heel if booked correctly.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> – Former WWE star MVP tweeted the following in response to whether he knows Lord Tensai: “I worked with Giant Bernard. I don’t know this Lord Tensai.”


:lmao


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

TheFunkasaurus said:


> hes special!!!!!
> 
> SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA


:lmao, you are a dumb ass


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

God he sucks that match was awful and he's in pretty bad shape he should wear a shirt with all that flab hanging out.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

he looks SUPERCOOL

...until he strips.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

Lord Tensai doesn't enter God mode.

God enters Lord Tensai mode.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> Lord Tensai doesn't enter God mode.
> 
> God enters Lord Tensai mode.


Haha :lmao


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I like everything about Tensai. I think it's stupid some people complain about his gimmick. I like it, it makes sense because he went to Japan and he just adapted everything about their culture. So far he is a great monster heel, and Sakamoto fills the manager role awesomely. I hope they don't drop the ball with Lord Tensai.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep, his theme is great. Even though I do not understand what these Japanese words mean, it's cool.


----------



## sxsonar (Apr 15, 2012)

He's awesome but he needs a better secondary finisher than the claw.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

The whole thing isn't working in my opinion. He's just another big guy who gets no reaction. He's decent in the ring, but the live audiences just don't seem to give a shit. Even pinning Cena won't change that, which is a shame because I actually like the guy.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

I cannot take this character seriously. It's Albert! It's the same guy we all know as Price Albert/Hip Hop Hippo/A-Train. I'm not really going to bash him as a wrestler, but for crying out loud...it's Albert. The same guy fans used to chant "shave your back" @ every show (thank God he did that) but still...what are they thinking?

He's supposed to be some Japanese "Warlord" type of character? Okay, so he went to Japan for several years but he's still Albert for Christ sakes! Why not just bring him back as A-Train? It's obvious fans @ arenas aren't buying it either going by the "Albert" chants directed towards him. This push was doomed for failure before he even made his debut under this persona. 

Stupid ass WWE creative morons for coming up with such a ridiculous gimmick for this guy.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Did WWE ever explain Tensai's facial tattoos magically disappearing lately? Did commentators ever talk about it?
I thought they wanted us to believe it was a permanent ink?


----------

